# How to catch a fish....



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyone got any clues on how to catch a fish in a reef aquarium? I can't catch my blue tang whom is getting too big for the tank. She just hides under the rocks which have tons of coral on them and probably have even grown to connect each other. :/ Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

if hes out at night you can try. try 2 nets, one to scare him into the other. usually once a fish goes into a well established larger reef tank it is pretty much impossible getting out. you may just have to carefully remove some of the rocks/even corals just to net a fish.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

try to make a trap bucket that has holes like breeder nets and put some on it's fav food in there.if you get lucky he'll go in and you pull the net up and re-home him =)


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

a 2 liter soda bottle with the lid cut off, the opening on the top of the lid cut to a larger hole, turned around ( a basic fish trap, but make sure you cut the entrance hole larger and smooth for a larger fish ) a dried seaweed sheet in the bottom of it and hope it takes the bait. hope that helps.


----------



## Realistik84 (Dec 31, 2009)

I had wanted to catch a BiColor Pseudochromis due to his aggressiveness towards other. 30Gallon LR with a few corals.

I spent an hour trying to catch him, and another hour taking EVERYTHING out aftercouldnt catch him with him in there.

Moral of the Story: Save the hour upfront by just removing everything to begin with. End result for me is my tank is aquascaped way cooler than it was before.


----------

